# Book titles that didn't quite make it (Word Game)



## Scribble

I'd like to introduce a new writerly game! You take a book title, and you suggest a version of the name that "didn't quite make it."

*Some examples of classic books:*

A Farewell to Limbs
For Whom The Bell Rings
The Once and Scheduled King

*From modern fantasy/scf-fi...*

The Roller of Time
The Name of the Breeze
A Game of Recliners


----------



## Ireth

The Empty-Stomach Games
Lord of the Finger Jewellery
Harry Potter and Nicolas Flamel's Invention


----------



## Scribble

The Clique of the Ring
Ender's Pastime
The Moon is a Harsh Sweetie


----------



## Ireth

Between Sunset and Dusk
Moon and Sun Sharing Ecliptical Longitude
Moon and Sun in Conjunction
Sun Coming Up


----------



## Devor

Green Eggs and Pig
Moby the Spermaceti-rich Toothed Whale
The Fellowship of the Hobbit - a look at Pippin's later life as he participates in Gondor's Top-Squires Program

....and of course,

Love, Pray, Eat - the Pregnancy Guidebook


----------



## Scribble

2001: A Space Junket


----------



## Ireth

Alice in Weirdland


----------



## Spider

The Big Cat, the Hag, and the Closet


----------



## Scribble

Dragonlance: Dragons of Vernal Sun-up


----------



## Pythagoras

The Really Long War
The Really Long Trip
(Illiad and Odyssey)


----------



## Rinzei

Ego and Enmity
The Not-Found-Guilty Mage
Frankentankard

My husband's contribution is: 
Interplanetary Territorial Dispute


----------



## Scribble

The Vapors of Avalon


----------



## SeverinR

The tiger, the Wiccan, and the coat closet.

The Federation fights back

Conan, the meek

of lice and men

Tax collector of Naughtingham, a love story.


----------



## Scribble

Pile of Sand
Brain-Cell-Mancer
Elderly Man's War


----------



## Sheilawisz

Try to guess these book titles that didn't quite make it:

1- *I got Killed by my Crazy Neighbor.*

2- *Short-sighted Orphan goes to Supernatural School.*

3- *Little Shiny Thing causes loads of Trouble.*

Too easy??


----------



## Scribble

Sheilawisz said:


> Try to guess these book titles that didn't quite make it:
> 
> 1- *I got Killed by my Crazy Neighbor.*
> 
> 2- *Short-sighted Orphan goes to Supernatural School.*
> 
> 3- *Little Shiny Thing causes loads of Trouble.*
> 
> Too easy??




1- *Hmm....*

2- *Harry Potter and the Alchemical Substance Able to Turn Base Metals into Gold*

3- *Lord of the Hoops*


Here's another:

Where the Undomesticated Things Are


----------



## SeverinR

Mincaliber
Lady-troll
Orc-princess

Classics:
Rhinestones are a girls common aquaintance.
The alright cool thing
Domestic critters revolt


----------



## Trick

(A Song of Ice and Fire) A Melody of Frost and Burns 
(When They Are Hanged)When they are strung up by the neck until dead 
(Lord of the Flies) King of the Winged Bugs 
(No Country for Old Men) Ain't a Nation for Geezers


----------



## Penpilot

Moby Rick
A Story of Two Municipalities
Massive Presumption
Ivan's Hoe
Pitching into the Rye


----------



## Ddruid

Sheilawisz said:


> Try to guess these book titles that didn't quite make it:
> 
> 1- *I got Killed by my Crazy Neighbor.*
> 
> Too easy??



What the hell is the first one?

_* Ink-filled Aortic Pump*

*Inky Abracadabra

Killed By Ink
*_

We should make this a challenge where the next poster has to guess which books the titles of the previous post are.


----------



## Sheilawisz

I am still waiting for someone to correctly guess the true name of *I got Killed by my Crazy Neighbor*.

@Scribble and Ddruid: Come on, it's not that difficult!! I wrote a parody version of that book and I shared it in the Showcase some time ago... I am pretty sure that Ireth or ThinkerX can give you the answer =)

I have another:

*Travels to the Weird Worlds*.


----------



## Ireth

Sheilawisz said:


> I am still waiting for someone to correctly guess the true name of *I got Killed by my Crazy Neighbor*.



Oooh, I think I got it! It's The Lovely Bones, right?


----------



## Writeking

Conan, the Humanitarian

Lord of the Bling Ring

Catch Her in The rye field when know one's looking


----------



## Zweee

Of Rodents and Adult Male Homo Sapiens

That Time between Day and Night

Year of our Lord, 1984


----------



## Ruby

Harry Potter and the Wrong Bride ( now that JK Rowling has said he should have married Hermione)

The secret life of Dumbledore and the Wizards ( now that JK Rowling's said he was gay)

(Edit : just saw this one on Twitter. it's not my idea but it fits the theme here.)

Harry Potter and The Chamberpot of Secrets


----------



## Trick

I have a theme:

The Road of Guys in Charge

Verbiage that Glows Real Bright

Fogbegotten


----------



## Caged Maiden

The quietude of the baby sheep


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

An RPG of Toilets
A Spat of Presidents
A Hurricane of Hammers
A Buffet for Birds
A Waltz with Wyverns (better alliteration... this one should have made it)
The Second Last Book of an Unfinished Series​ (working title)


----------



## Ireth

Name of a trilogy: Thought of the Past, Sadness, and Small Sharp Thing on a Plant


----------



## Ireth

That Guy With the Hammer
That Guy With the Hammer 2: The Black Planet

oh wait, those are movies... ^^;


----------



## Devor

Curmudgeons and Flagons - the other half of roleplaying.


----------



## Addison

Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Rock. How's that?


----------



## Ireth

Harry Potter and the Big Underground Room of Hidden Evil.


----------



## Addison

Harry Potter and the Fugitive of the Supposedly-Escape-Proof Prison with the Weird Name.


Island of the Living-Extinct. 


World for the Exiled Artists.


----------



## Devor

Harry Potter and the Acceptance Letter
Harry Potter and the Gift of a Sock
Harry Potter and the Traitor Mouse
Harry Potter and the Grave Riddle
Harry Potter and the Pink Toad Teacher
Harry Potter and the Cabinet
Harry Potter and the Badass Neville


----------



## Ruby

The Time Traveler's Great Great Great Great Great Great Grandmother/Wife.


----------



## Addison

Three Kids Use The Magic Cookbook.

Magic Mops, Enchanted Hammers and Evil Cleaning Crews.


----------



## deilaitha

Devor said:


> Harry Potter and the Badass Neville



*snort*

Eating while looking at this thread was a poor choice.  This one was especially funny--because it's so true!!!


----------



## deilaitha

See if you can figure these out

The Questing Beast is Lonely and Sir Lancelot Can't Keep it in his Pants

The Female-Irish-Name-Var Intricate Weaving Intended for Wall Hanging

Little Girl Discovers Southern American Classism


----------



## Ireth

I dunno the first or third one... but the second one is _The Fionavar Tapestry_.


----------



## AudaciousVagabond

232.778 Celsius
Or alternatively: 505.928 Kelvin


----------



## Lunaairis

hmmm going to try this...

Do clones fantasize of clockwork cattle?


----------



## Scribble

Some Dickens...

Grand Anticipations

A Yuletide Song

Oliver Curl

Austere House

Miniscule Dorrit


----------



## Ireth

A Small King's Daughter

Small Females

Hubris and Hatred


----------



## Scribble

The Bourne Final Proposal


----------



## Writeking

Harry Potter and The Sorcerer's Crackpipe


----------



## Scribble

A Mechanical Citrus Fruit

The Fraternal Siblings Karamazov

Ferrous Material in the Soul

To Euthanize a Mockingbird

Jonathan Livingston Seabird

The Scarlet Character

The More-than-satisfactory Gatsby

Nineteen-Eighty-Three


----------



## Rhizanthella

The fighting cats saga

My skin tingles because its cold
Hanging around
Neverending time

The child fishgirl
The child fish girl's daughter

An angel's hat.
Where bad people go.
Where good people go.


----------



## Writeking

The Habbit: There and Somewhere Else


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Lots of fighting and peace.

The Big-cat, the Magic Woman, and the Furniture is not what it seems.


----------



## Angelic Randomness

Lord of the Blings


----------



## Ireth

The Rumbly-Tummy Games


----------



## Scribble

I Know Why The Caged Bird Warbles

R.I.P. Maya


----------



## Ireth

The Silence of the Baby Sheep


----------



## Scribble

For Whom the Bell Rings


----------



## Ireth

The Hole and the Swingy-thing


----------



## Scribble

The Keg of Amontillado


----------



## Ireth

The Corvid

Mask of the Scarlet Demise

The Giveaway Heart


----------



## Scribble

The Telltale Pancreas


----------



## Snowpoint

Logan's Runs


----------



## Sir Kieran

The Street 

(The Road... the two words have very different connotations)


----------



## Scribble

The Pretty Good Gatsby


----------



## Trick

I, Cyborg

The Planet That's Not Feeling Very Good


----------



## Ireth

The Group of the Finger Jewelery
The Two Tall Buildings
The Guy in the Crown Comes Back


----------



## Scribble

Something Naughty This Way Comes


----------



## Snowpoint

Alice's Adventures in Tennessee
Last of the Mosquitoes
The Crack-Pipe of Sherlock Holmes
Limited Expectations
The Jerk at the Opera


----------



## Anonesplode

The big fish with a large maw of teeth 
The marionette who couldn't tell the truth
The fancy lad gang


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Fairy tales! I took my kids to Storyland today, so I'm game!

Alice in Drug Trip Metaphor
Son and Daughter of a Lousy, Pushover Dad Who Marries a Sociopath
Sleeping Dependent Female MC Whose Greatest Asset Is Her Looks

...not to be confused with...

Dependent Female MC Whose Greatest Asset Is Her Looks and the Seven Male Characters Who Aren't Manly Enough For Her So She Has to Be Rescued By an Eighth Male Character Who Just Shows Up At the End

...and since I saw one on the road...

Goldilocks and the Three Animals That I'm Happy to See From Inside an SUV Where I'm Not Likely to Get Mauled


----------



## Devor

The Hairy Potter and his Chamber of Secrets


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

the golden thing that doesn't point north
the knife that doesn't draw too much attention
the reddish-brown telescope


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Early Evening
Becoming Engulfed
Black, White, and 48 Shades of Gray


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Life of the unending decimal


----------



## Scribble

Love In The Time Of Gastroenteritis


----------



## pmmg

The collective works of pmmg...

Actually, hurricane of hammers sounds like something that might make a good bad movie. If Sharknado can do it....


----------



## CupofJoe

The Grapes of Peeved.
Dr Maybe
The Prolonged Nap [or Whatever happened to the Chauffeur?]


----------



## skip.knox

War and Pique
The Sicilian Hawk (an unfinished Chandler novel)
The Long See Ya (another unfinished Chandler)
The Postman Rings a Couple of Times then Knocks Loudly then Just Leaves the Package on the Stoop

with apologies to Graham Greene
The Third Person
Brighton Pebble

Receive-22
The Caine Kerfluffle
Day of the Icky Plants
Seven Years Looking for Tibet
The Old Man and the Fish

And yes, I'm certainly adding these to my Nano word count for the day.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie

xkcd: Synonym Movies 

Reminds me of this ^ 

Also this: 

xkcd: Synonym Movies 2


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity

This is brilliant.

Unfortunately Apocalyptic Omens

Harry Potter and the Swinedimples Academy [Philosopher's Stone]
Harry Potter and the Girl's Bathroom [alternately: and the Terrible, Horrible, No Good, Really Bad Teacher] [Chamber of Secrets]
Harry Potter and the Pensioner of Alcatraz [Prisoner of Azkaban]
Harry Potter and the Barely Featured Flaming Cup [Goblet of Fire]
Harry Potter and the Dark Night of the Soul [Order of the Phoenix]
Harry Potter and the Romance Debacle [Half-Blood Prince]
Harry Potter and the Horcrux Hunt [Deathly Hallows]


----------



## Tevaras

Good morning Scribble, a very nice topic starter (I know, I'm a bit late to this thread having been offline for ages). While I can not (so far) think of any contributions, I am having lots of fun working out what the real title was of your post and all the respondents.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie

The Magic User's Sibling's Son. 
The Jesus Cat, the Cold Lady, and the Closet. 
The Equine and his Young Male Human. 
Ruler of a Large Body of Water Located In Between Europe and Asia. 
The Long Trip of the Morning Walker. 
The Seat with the Atomic Number 47. 
The Culminating Fight.


----------



## Tevaras

Good morning TheCrystallineEntity, while it could be interpreted as 'cheating', I like that you translate to real titles as well, as not all 'reworked' titles I recognise . Have a good day.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity

The King of Stealing [The Thief Lord] 

Wolf Call's Traveling Medieval Building [Howl's Moving Castle]


----------



## Garren Jacobsen

Amalgam of Law

Bellum Breaker

Method of Potentates


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity

Fogcreation [Mistborn]
The Political Endeavor [The Well of Ascension]
Becoming a Deity 101 [The Hero of Ages]


----------



## Devor

I just happened to see this making the rounds on facebook today:


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity

Inkspill, Inksplot, and Inkmess.


----------

